# Wild Camping Keyhaven Salt Grass Lane



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

This area looks ok for an over night stop but has anyone tried it and if so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I've not used it, but live quite near. While walking there last year we noticed a couple of motorhomes parked there - I wouldn't be surprised if they'd spent the night there. Both looked what you what you might call 'relaxed campers'! Later that weekend I saw one parked outside a rather superior restaurant! 

BUT you need to be aware that his road floods when the tides are high. I don't suppose it would be more than a foot (I've been through it six inches deep), but given spring tides and the wind in the right (wrong?) direction ... ...??


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Keyhaven*

I go fishing on the shingle bank every now and then and fish until late, I park right down the end of the lane by the bridge over to the shingle,its nice and wide there and furthest away from civilisation.
What I will say tho is watch out for the light fingered brigade tho we had our car broken into there a few years back. I doubt you will get moved on just say one of your party is on the bank fishing  Its a nice walk to Hurst castle on the end of the shingle bank but its further than you think  
Chris


----------

